# Difference between HT processors and Dual Core processors



## nil_3 (Feb 18, 2006)

What is the difference between HT processors and Dual Core processors? I have heard that to enjoy the fruits of Hyperthreading, both the OS and the application software should be HT-enabled? Whether the same is equally applicable to Dual-Core processors or it is not at all necessary in this case?

In a say, 3GHz Dual core processor how the speed(i.e. performance) distributed between its two cores?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 18, 2006)

Dual Core processors are actually 2 processors on one core. Whereas HT tries to simulate 2 processors though actually there is only one processor.. I dont think Dual Core CPU's require special software to take advantage of the 2 cores. Whereas if the software does not recognise HT, it will use only 50% of the CPU. Processor power is equally distributed among the 2 cores in dual core processors..


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey i found this article :-
*www.devx.com/Intel/Article/27399/1763


----------

